# Shomera For Extension



## satisfiedcat (20 Nov 2018)

Hi There

Just wondering if anyone here has used Shomera for their extension. We are thinking of using them ourselves and would love some feedback.

Thanks a mil in advance


----------



## Leo (21 Nov 2018)

If you looking to integrate this with your house rather than the more usual fancy garden shed option, make sure you have someone independent to assess the specifications of the model you chose to ensure if meets minimum requirements under the building regs. Many of these garden cabins fall well short.


----------



## noproblem (21 Nov 2018)

There may be some in the more salubrious surroundings of Dublin who would take umbrage on you calling them a "cabin".


----------



## peteb (22 Nov 2018)

I'd also be interested in this.  The gallery on the website has some good looking renovations.


----------



## Blackrock1 (22 Nov 2018)

Leo said:


> If you looking to integrate this with your house rather than the more usual fancy garden shed option, make sure you have someone independent to assess the specifications of the model you chose to ensure if meets minimum requirements under the building regs. Many of these garden cabins fall well short.



this is separate to the garden rooms, they offer a service where they build extensions

https://www.shomera.ie/house-extensions/


----------



## XMarks (22 Nov 2018)

I looked into getting similar a while ago. I found ecospace.ie much cheaper. I never went through with it so I cannot comment on the quality of their work.


----------



## Leo (22 Nov 2018)

Blackrock1 said:


> this is separate to the garden rooms, they offer a service where they build extensions



Ah, should be no problem so. I've been looking around at houses for the past while and have seen quite a few places that have clearly sub-standard garden room type cabins tacked on the the back of the house.


----------



## meowmeow88 (21 Feb 2019)

who can specifications of the model you chose to ensure if meets minimum requirements under the building regs.I am looking for one at the moment,anyone can help?


----------



## Leo (22 Feb 2019)

You'll need an engineer to sign-off on compliance. I don't have a personal recommendation I'm afraid, so ask around friends and neighbours who have had work done.


----------

